# considering a TT - autocross capabilities



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

The cars I'm considering right now are a e36 M, a Miata, or a TT. This will be a daily driver, but I also enjoy autocross about 8 times a year. I won't drive any of these in the winter.

I like to be competitive. Assuming I buy a car w/o mods I would keep it in stock class with no mods that would move me out of stock class. Once it's paid for I'll start doing more mods.

If I get the TT it would be a >2003 225hp quattro. I'd love the 3.2 but mpg is a consideration too.

So all that considered, how does the TT fair in an autocross? I know the abilities of the M and Miata. But not sure about the TT.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

DS SCCA Solo National Champion last year!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, well that's a MKII chassis. What about a MK1? And remember I don't want the 3.2 which has a little different suspension. Though I don't really know how much difference that makes considering the 3.2 is heavier anyway.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius autocrosses a ton, I'm sure I know which he'll endorse


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

The MK1 225 quattro can be pretty competitive in the the right class too! DS is one them, where the car placed second at the nationals as a last minute replacement car. In SP the car has a chance also, short wheel base turbo AWD can be lethal if prepped right (we all know what the AWD boost Buggys did to SP by totally dominating in a short period they have being competing). With the newly reorganized SP, I feel that the chassis can dominate as the only AWD turbo left behind. My car for example, had trophy spots in both national tour and ProSolo in its first year of development in the faster CSP class (just tires and suspension). I never took the car to nationals because I want to go fully sorted and with a good chance to win. With slower cars left to compete with (except for the old BSP vettes that retired after the spanking from the EVOs) the 225 TT Quattro is a big contender.

Now, just like every cars you'd have to go all out and drive well. In SP, I have proven that 315 rubber is possible and you can get 400 AWTQ out of the stock turbo. The suspension is good but needs some help (I already did the leg work by modeling the entire chassis, and you will have that data and R&D as a head start). 

I had an old CSP build thread in the Motorsports section but the car is light years ahead of where I left off in that thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-Street-Prepared-Mk1-TT&highlight=Mk1+CSP+TT

Some people have competed in SM also but I don't feel that the class is a right match for the platform. Anyway, you won't regret an MK1 TT if you're going to put the cash, time and effort into it! Take it from a guy coming from this to a TT:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

^ very nice.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

from an evo to a tt. I wouldn't expect that. I never like to drive what everyone else seems to choose. ie. evo and sti.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> Marcus_Aurelius autocrosses a ton, I'm sure I know which he'll endorse


Yes, I even find myself thinking about doing it way more than I should! I guess that's what happen when you're hooked into a highly competitive sport where a tenth of a second is an eternity!




panakamana said:


> ^ very nice.


 Thank you, I wake up very often thinking the EVO is still in the garage. One day, I'll get back into one 
but I have to get the TT finished first and finally concentrate on racing it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

nuskool said:


> from an evo to a tt. I wouldn't expect that. I never like to drive what everyone else seems to choose. ie. evo and sti.


I hear you! Rolling up in a TT and setting the fastest time of the day is way cooler than doing it in an EVO ( the EVO is just a monster that deserves respect however). I also like the unique factor and that is why I opted to build the TT when I had to make a decision on what car to keep. I also have another unique built autocross car, an E-prepared Saturn SC1. E85 powered on a light weight space frame chassis with plastic body panels, in other words super cool and fun to drive.


----------

